# Cabomba refuses to grow roots!



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

Some of the pieces are rooting out, but a significant number aren't... they're otherwise healthy, growing plants, just I have to push them back into the gravel every couple of days, and I'm getting sick of it! Is there something I'm missing? It's a 10 gal, 2.something wats per gal, substrate is a mix of gravel and laterite. I use Jungle fizz factory tabs for CO2, and ocasionally add liquid fertilizer... it makes my fish freak out though, so I don't very often, just if the plants start to look sad. Everything else in the tank is healthy, growing, and rooted... I'm so confused!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The main thing is being consistent with dosing ferts and not waiting until your plants show signs of a dificiency. Cabomba is not a easy plant to grow and requires high light and C02 injection to do it's best, which you do not have. I would ditch the fizz tabs and start dosing Seachem Excel and using ferts on a regular basis. I'm really not sure why your fish freak when dosing ferts. Try to dose in the part of the tank where there is no fish at the time.


----------

